# AHPRA Registration - Enrolled Nurse



## Karl&Miles (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

My Name is Karl and I am new to the group.
I am a qualified Nurse of 5-6 years and I am currently working in an Intensive care unit. I have a Dip He in Adult Nursing with a Post Grad Professional Certificate in Critical Care.
With the recent changes in recognised qualifications for nursing I know that I can only apply as an Enrolled Nurse with my Diploma.

Do any of you have experience/advice in the registering process (as an enrolled nurse) and the ease/difficulty in finding Jobs as an enrolled nurse. We are planning on emigrating to QLD - Gold Coast.

Many thanks in advance for any information/advice.

Karl


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Karl&Miles said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My Name is Karl and I am new to the group.
> I am a qualified Nurse of 5-6 years and I am currently working in an Intensive care unit. I have a Dip He in Adult Nursing with a Post Grad Professional Certificate in Critical Care.
> ...


Hi
Which country is your qualification from? Not all qualifications are recognized here.
APRHA are the registering body for all nurses, so see them to see if they will accept your qualifications. 
Are you relying on your qualifications for your visa? I was sure you had to be an RN to qualify.
If you can get here and they will register you as an enrolled nurse there is plenty of work in places like aged care etc.


----------



## Karl&Miles (Mar 6, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Which country is your qualification from? Not all qualifications are recognized here. APRHA are the registering  body for all nurses, so see them to see if they will accept your qualifications. Are you relying on your qualifications for your visa? I was sure you had to be an RN to qualify. If you can get here and they will register you as an enrolled nurse there is plenty of work in places like aged care etc.


My qualifications are from the UK - I know they don't accept them anymore that's why I am planning on registering as an Enrolled nurse. We got the phone call yesterday to say we had our visa (we are going as my partner as the main applicant we got a 189 visa)


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Karl&Miles said:


> My qualifications are from the UK - I know they don't accept them anymore that's why I am planning on registering as an Enrolled nurse. We got the phone call yesterday to say we had our visa (we are going as my partner as the main applicant we got a 189 visa)


Ok in that case APRHA will be able to tell you if your qualifications are acceptable for registration or if you need a bridging course.
You could work as a personal carer in an aged care facility while waiting for your registration.


----------

